# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Nova Nikon D3 para os amantes das fotos

## Hugo Oliveira

D3, a nova topo de gama da Nikon
É a primeira máquina fotográfica digital da Nikon com sensor do tamanho da película de 35mm e vem reforçar a posição do fabricante japonês no mercado da fotografia profissional.  

O sensor do tipo full frame faz com que a máquina tenha um comportamento óptico semelhante às reflex de 35mm tradicionais. Ou seja, a distância focal é a mesma da distância focal equivalente a 35mm.
A nova topo de gama da Nikon apresenta ainda outras novidades de peso, como seja a velocidade anunciada de 11 fotos por segundo (com a focagem automática desactivada) e um generoso ecrã LCD de três polegadas, com a função live view (o ecrã LCD pode ser utilizado para enquadrar as fotos). 

A Nikon D3 suporta dois cartões Compact Flash e tem uma porta HDMI, que possibilita a apresentação das imagens em ecrãs HD. 


Abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Hugo

Aqui neste elo http://www.dpreview.com/news/0708/07082312nikond3.asp podemos ver este magnifico brinquedo....e o preço :EEK!: ...também...5180 Euros  :EEK!: só...só :yb665: ...o corpo...diponível a partir de Setembro :SbSourire:  (será de 2020?, porque assim já poderá ficar mais acessível :yb624: )







De facto as máquinas digitais estão cada vez mais evoluidas, só gostava também que o preço estivesse também cada vez mais evoluido para ser acessível... :yb665: ...lá virá tempo...talvez em 2020?!? :SbSourire: 
Para já vamos acompanhado (vendo e e lendo) a evolução.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Duarte Araujo

magnifico brinquedo sem duvida :Palmas:   pena o preço... é muito  :SbRiche:   para um amador como eu que gosta de tirar umas fotos de vez em quando  :yb665:  

felizmente que existem no mercado maquinas já com boa qualidade e com preços muito mais em conta.  eu tenho uma Nikon ´(D50) e estou bastante satisfeito. a Canon também tinha uma (350D) na altura que comprei e tb com excelente qualidade!

claro que não se podem comparar, mas dá para desenrrascar  :yb624:

----------


## Roberto Passos

Pedro, com certeza em 2020 você vai poder comprar uma dessas por um preço acessível. Logicamente que usada com 13 anos de uso  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
abraços

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Pedro, com certeza em 2020 você vai poder comprar uma dessas por um preço acessível. Logicamente que usada com 13 anos de uso      
> abraços


 :Olá: ... portanto és um fervoroso adepto de pianos desafinados exclusivamente...e pagas o que for necessário...é uma opção que te assiste.

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Cesar Pinto

por esses valores perferia comprar uma CANON EOS 1D MARK III
nem pensava duas vezes.
(se bem que com a minha profissao ficaria bem mais barato :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  )

----------


## Miguel Marçal dos Santos

Depois de 5 anos a aguardar por uma full frame, optei pela irmã da D3 a nova D300, já tenho uma reservada para mim  :Smile: 

A D3 é muito grande para viajar e colocar numa caixa estanque.

----------

